# Pure Coconut water?



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

It's hot hot summer time and that means it's lazy Moose season over at my place. Moose is (as most of you know) a BIG boy. He also doesn't take well to summer time heat so we try to keep my room as nice and comfortable as possible... One thing the heat does do for sure is make moose a little lazy and he doesn't take as much time to drink is water as he should. I was wondering if coconut is okay for hedgies? I drink 100% pure organic coconut water almost every day in the summer (I keep stocked up... i am ADDICTED) I know it is really good for electrolytes which is why I like to drink it on such hot days or when I have been busy and working out. I was thinking of adding just a spoonfull to moose's water dish maybe the scent and flavor would entice him to drink up a little and that way i know he is getting his water and a few extra electrolytes too... I haven't seen anything specifying if Coconut is BAD for hedgies but I am just looking for a little reassurance before I test it out with Moose. Also, coconut water isn't fatty the way the milk or meat is so i wont have to worry about my big boy getting any bigger :lol:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Not sure about safeness, but I don't think it'd hurt to try. Although, be sure to offer 2 water dishes. His usual one with just plain water, and then one with the coconut water. 

Though honestly, unless the animal is sick, they usually drink what is needed, and don't usually get dehyrated. But I don't think it'd hurt as a treat. Remember that summer tends to be more humid, and since it's not like he's laying out in the sun, he'd retain water better than in the winter. Winter is usually the drying months.


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

It's not that he's NOT drinking, because he is he is just sluggish about it and lazier during the summer. He was like this last year and the year before too, he'd rather hng out i the shade of his wheel than do much of anything and I just want to make sur he is keeping himself hydrated. I give him and hiccup watermelon a lof of the time during the summer and moose loves the juice from that and it seems to perk him up so i am just thinking, maybe the coconut juice will have the same effect, he just likes to laze about in he summer and I just want to give him a bit more of a boost


----------

